# new goal...



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Well, my new goal is to stop biting my fingernails...for good! I have been biting my nails every since I was little. My nails always look so horrible... uke I want to quit cos, not only does it look gross, but I got a really bad hangnail that bleed and got infected...now half of the top part of my thumb is a big ugly bubble and it hurts like hell. :fall yuck! As of today...no more nail biting.

let's see how long i last...lol_ :hide


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

You can do it!

I'm a biter, too, but it goes in phases for me. If I pay attention, I can totally stop, no problem. It's just that if I'm not making a super conscious effort, I find my fingers in my mouth and don't even realize what I'm doing! 

I've thought about trying that polish stuff that they sell in drug stores that supposedly tastes bad, so you don't want to bite them. I've heard it works pretty well for people.

Good luck!


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Good Luck with that. I bite my fingernails off while watching tv. its easier than the clippings going everywhere, then i will have to pick em up haha.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

clenched_fist said:


> _Well, my new goal is to stop biting my fingernails...for good! I have been biting my nails every since I was little. My nails always look so horrible... uke I want to quit cos, not only does it look gross, but I got a really bad hangnail that bleed and got infected...now half of the top part of my thumb is a big ugly bubble and it hurts like hell. :fall yuck! As of today...no more nail biting.
> 
> let's see how long i last...lol_ :hide


come on, you know you want to. Just bite one. you can stop after that one, you know you want to soooo much.

"Dana, daaaaana, come on, bite us, we're soo big, we need trimmed, you know you waaant it"


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

biggoofybastard said:


> come on, you know you want to. Just bite one. you can stop after that one, you know you want to soooo much.
> 
> "Dana, daaaaana, come on, bite us, we're soo big, we need trimmed, you know you waaant it"


 :twak _ ****in Ryan!_ :spank :lol
_You have no faith in me do you...well, I haven't biten them since I posted this...so there! :kma _


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Thanks* Becky*, *raalka* and *socialanxiety28* for the good luck wishes :squeeze

I've been doing pretty good so far. :boogie and my poor thumb is back to normal.

*raalka*> I should look into getting some of that polish...I've never seen any yet, but I should definitely check it out. I usually slap some of that Sally Hansen maximum growth polish...but that doesn't always work.

Thanks again guys... 
_


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Glad it's going well  If you have Walgreens where you live, I know they have that polish stuff there. My New Year's resolution was to quit smoking. So far, so good...it has been just over 71 hours  It is hard, but no where near as hard as I anticipated. I'm determined!


----------

